# What is it?



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks like a plane that accepts a router. But not sure.









Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

collinb said:


> Looks like a plane that accepts a router. But not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a router plane/jointer. I had one from Stanley once brand new and it worked very well.


----------



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

I finally found one online. It's a door plane.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thingamajig or whatchamacallit is a good name. Covers all bases. Never seen one of those, though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

but whoseamabobs can't be excluded...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like whizwaz for a waswas to me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Old stuff.


----------



## Hobbit123 (Aug 11, 2016)

No question. That would be a gubbins!


----------

